# Australian Spouse Visa



## deepika_rajan (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi,
i am getting married in a couple of months and my fiance lives in Australia and has an Australian PR.I would like to apply for the temporary Spouse Visa (subclass 309) after my marriage so that i can also move to Australia. i have gone through the forms to be filled and the documents required for applying for the visa. 
One of the requirements is a *HISTORY OF RELATIONSHIP*. It is an essay stating how i met my fiance, how long we have known each other, how we support each other, when we decided to get married, etc..I am not sure as to how i should write the essay and how i should start it off..Can anyone help me out with this? If anyone has written a 'history of relationship' essay before, i would really appreciate it if u could send it to my email so that i will have an idea as to how to write it..i have been looking for History of relationship SAMPLES on the net but have not been able to find any..

Thanks & Cheers,
Deepika


----------



## aanu77 (Nov 23, 2008)

hello Deepika

we both are in the same boat only thing situation is opposite i have and finance and i have to get papers ready for him.I have purchased a scrap book and have put all pictures of me and him and small quotes from all my friends and letters from my friends and his and my parents and trust me it is taking time because i am putting with date and location.keep all you invitations received in both of your name together and put it as a proof.

Infact you can write like how you met him and when and who all where there and why u trust him or what all he does and blah blah blah.I have whole box of all these and i am adding more and more to get PR for him.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

i dont believe this, isnt marriage cert enough? what if it had been an arranged marriage which took place in a week post meeting the spouse..what do u do then?


----------



## Megera (Mar 20, 2009)

We have just gone through this and this is my experience:

aanu77 - I would strongly advise against a scrapbook. The place we paid for immigration advice said that DIAC does not like things bound in books/folders or with staples. They recommended just 3-hole punch and a paper clip.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Both of you need to write a separate letter.
Our letters were basically in a similar format but were written separately with our own wording on how things took place this is the basic order of my letter:

1. How we met (we originally met online so I detailed this)
2. When and how we met in person
3. A brief paragraph about our feelings when we first met and the circumstances surrounding it.
4. Detailing my spouse meeting my family and activities they've done together
5. Details of how we share household duties/chores and financial responsibilities
6. Details of any travel we have done together 
7. Details of me meeting my spouse's family
8. Details of our social life
9. How my spouse supports me emotionally/physically/etc
10. How I support my spouse emotionally/physically/etc
11. Details on his family (ie: what I've observed about family dynamics - for example how close-knit they are and how my spouse's absence has impacted their family life).
12. How my spouse's family supports us emotionally/physically/etc
13. Discussion about where I see our future
14. Conclusion.

Supporting documentation that we included:
1. Photos: 2 4x6 photos/page with captions (dates etc). Photos included us together, my spouse with my family, us separately at tourist attractions in our countries during vacations together.
2: Photocopies of travel stubs/airline tickets/travel itineraries
3. Screen shots of our whole email correspondence from when we first started talking online to when we met physically
4. A letter from our bank detailing our joint account
5. Letter from our landlord detailing us being on the same lease
6. Statutory declaration from 2 Australian citizens (my spouse's father and brother in law).

If you are married you need to include your marriage certificate. We are applying under de-facto spouses so our landlord's letter suffices as proof that we've lived in the same household.



If you have any other questions, let me know!

Hope this helps!


----------



## aanu77 (Nov 23, 2008)

thanks so much for the help.

can u please advise me that we have to put in a file or in which way to present as i am leaving to australia this year and applying for him from australia.we are in defacto.awaiting ur response.


----------



## Megera (Mar 20, 2009)

aanu77 said:


> thanks so much for the help.
> 
> can u please advise me that we have to put in a file or in which way to present as i am leaving to australia this year and applying for him from australia.we are in defacto.awaiting ur response.



We printed everything out and paper clipped the separate sections (ie: the forms all got their own paper clip, our letters got their own etc) Here's a photo of all our separate sections paper clipped together -click- and here's another one showing how thick our application was -click- (hopefully those links work!)

We stuck all of our forms into an envelope and mailed it. 

I don't really understand when you say you're applying for him? You both have to fill out separate forms and write separate letters. Will your spouse be in Australia as well when you file?
We are filing here in Canada.


----------



## aanu77 (Nov 23, 2008)

hello i am not able to pen the link.can u please mail me on my email. you advice is valuable and i want to keep in touch with you.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi aanu, i suggest u dont post ur email id in here.. u might end up getting spam like never before. remove it once u hear from megera


----------



## aanu77 (Nov 23, 2008)

thanks
i will do that.


----------



## april (Jul 22, 2007)

Hi,

For the history of our relationship, I photocopied pages from my diary.
My husband wrote a beautiful description of how we met, fell in love, how when and where we decided we were the ones for each other, and so on. Reading it made me quite teary!

I also photocopied everything to provide evidence of our relationship I could think of and used paperclips and also placed them into folders which I labled. But this was for my own benefit as I never handed over everything in one lump. During the interview, as our case worker requested documents, I could easily find and show them to her.

I had as much physical evidence of our relationship as possible. Anything and everything I could think of. Individually it didn't mean anything, but all together it was very impressive.

Our case worker especially loved photos of us together in social settings, like with our friends and families. 

For the stat dec, she said having one from my father was the best, much better than ones from friends. 

If you want to know anything else, please let me know.

Our interview was in Brisbane, I am Australian and he is Japanese.


----------



## april (Jul 22, 2007)

btw.
My husbane started his history of reltionship essay with "I met April in 2001 in Tokyo. I was working at X company and one day I ........." and he ended it with "and that was the happiest day of my life."


----------



## Megera (Mar 20, 2009)

aanu77 said:


> hello i am not able to pen the link.can u please mail me on my emaill (deleted). you advice is valuable and i want to keep in touch with you.



Hi,

I'm reposting the links from a different website so it should work now:
Picture 1
Picture 2

If clicking on the link directly doesn't work (it should), right click and go "copy link location" and paste it in your browser window. 


My advice is only from what we learned through the immigration website we paid to use (which helped us tremendously - it made a list of things we needed and gave us tips to help keep things organised).
Because we're applying in Canada (we sent all our stuff to the High Commission in Ottawa) we had to send all of it at once.
Right now we are currently in "step two", they have returned all our photos (I guess they don't need to keep them) and my criminal records check and have requested that I go for my medical (which I will do on Wednesday) and they have requested that I send them my passport. 

It took us 3 months of seriously gathering letters and documentation before we were ready to send everything in.


----------



## deepika_rajan (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi,

Thank you so much for sharing the information and it would definitely be of great help to me. However my situation is a little different from yours. First of all it is going to be an arranged marriage so our parents arranged for us to meet when my fiance had come to India.He was in India for 3 months and we went out and spent alot of time together. That happened a year back. After he went back to Australia( I live in India) we have been communicating through email and phone.He visited me once again last month and we have alot of pictures together even with family. But we have not lived together so we dont have anything like a joint account or anything.so is it ok to say that my parents arranged for us to meet and after going out a few times we really started liking each other and then decided to get married or something like that?? Let me know if u have any suggestions and and thanks alot for the help!



Megera said:


> We have just gone through this and this is my experience:
> 
> aanu77 - I would strongly advise against a scrapbook. The place we paid for immigration advice said that DIAC does not like things bound in books/folders or with staples. They recommended just 3-hole punch and a paper clip.
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


----------



## Megera (Mar 20, 2009)

deepika_rajan said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thank you so much for sharing the information and it would definitely be of great help to me. However my situation is a little different from yours. First of all it is going to be an arranged marriage so our parents arranged for us to meet when my fiance had come to India.He was in India for 3 months and we went out and spent alot of time together. That happened a year back. After he went back to Australia( I live in India) we have been communicating through email and phone.He visited me once again last month and we have alot of pictures together even with family. But we have not lived together so we dont have anything like a joint account or anything.so is it ok to say that my parents arranged for us to meet and after going out a few times we really started liking each other and then decided to get married or something like that?? Let me know if u have any suggestions and and thanks alot for the help!






Will you be married when you apply for your visa? Or are you applying for the Fiancée visa? 

I would maybe ask a qualified agent for help since from what I understand, they are pretty strict on the living together for 1 year thing (being apart and communicating by email doesn't count). If you are married though it might be different.


Best of luck!


----------



## snorkeprincess (Jan 5, 2009)

deepika_rajan said:


> Hi,
> i am getting married in a couple of months and my fiance lives in Australia and has an Australian PR.I would like to apply for the temporary Spouse Visa (subclass 309) after my marriage so that i can also move to Australia. i have gone through the forms to be filled and the documents required for applying for the visa.
> One of the requirements is a *HISTORY OF RELATIONSHIP*. It is an essay stating how i met my fiance, how long we have known each other, how we support each other, when we decided to get married, etc..I am not sure as to how i should write the essay and how i should start it off..Can anyone help me out with this? If anyone has written a 'history of relationship' essay before, i would really appreciate it if u could send it to my email so that i will have an idea as to how to write it..i have been looking for History of relationship SAMPLES on the net but have not been able to find any..
> 
> ...



Just write it in whatever format you want. Mine was very informal with smileys and love quotes  they dont care! They just want to know basics like how you guys met, how long, how serious, trips you've taken together and dont forget to include things/events that reflect your commitments to each other. 

Fyi...i've just got my spouse visa...after 5 months 

Good luck!!


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

snorkeprincess said:


> Fyi...i've just got my spouse visa...after 5 months


* Congratulations snorkeprincess! * 

That's great news!

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Miss Swan (Apr 24, 2008)

Thought I might post my dilemma using this thread, to avoid too many similar thread topics 

My boyfriend and I are planning to marry, and I should be either applying for the Prospective Marriage or Spouse Visa - undecided yet. Now two things work against my application:
1) Either visa asks for evidence of living together for at least 12 months.
We haven't lived together for 12 months. It has been a long-distance relationship all along, as I was in a 3 yr overseas contract which ended recently.
2) Either visa requires my boyfriend to provide tax slips or income statements for the past 2 years.
My bf is currently on carer's pension - he has a disabled mum and has to stay home to look after her, hence affecting his employability. His mum's divorced and his 2 sibilings are not in OZ, so he is the only person who can look after her. So he has no such documents.

Oh and...my skills are not on SODL/MODL list, so I can't apply for any work visa. I'm not eligible for working holiday visa, and I can't afford further studies for a study visa. (I've explored all plausible options, kinda at my wits' end)

Sounds very challenging, doesn't it? It's giving me such a biggg headache. *HELP*
Does anyone know a way around my situation, or can provide tips/options that I may not be aware of?

TIA,
Miss Swan


----------



## april (Jul 22, 2007)

Is your boyfriend Australian?

They understand that he won't have pay slips or tax statement, but do bring along a letter or something from Centrelink showing what income he has. That is what I did as I am receiving Austudy. And if you have any type of savings, have proof of that.

I can't offer much advice, other than what happened in my situation.

At our interview our case worker asked us how are we going to support ourselves if my husband doesn't get granted the visa straight away. So I showed her my bank statement showing my savings and she was satisfied with that.

My husband and I also did not live together for 12 months before applying for the spouse visa either. Our case worker wasn't so interested in that though, just evidence of a genuine relationship. Friends of mine are applying for the prospective marriage visa also. He is in South America and she is in Australia and they also haven't been living together in the past 12 months. So they have gathered as much evidence of a genuine relationship as possible.

I hope this helps.

PS. Don't be afraid to ask immigration directly, explain your situation, and see what they advise. My husband and I did that, and followed exactly what they suggested and everything went smoothly.


----------



## april (Jul 22, 2007)

Also, before we got married, my husband was in his home country. Immigration advised us for him to come to Australia on a tourist visa; ring immigration for an interview date (as it can take up to 2 months) when he gets in Australia; then get married before then.


----------



## Miss Swan (Apr 24, 2008)

Big thanks April!! That was immensely helpful! Yes, he is an Australian citizen.

I'm pretty hyped up now  Will be coming down to OZ to visit my bf and at the same time we'll pop down to Immigration.

Oh just to understand better, do we just walk-in, or do we make an appointment with Immigration?

"So I showed her my bank statement showing my savings and she was satisfied with that."
One more question: What level of savings would be considered "safe"? 
AUD5000? AUD10000?

Thanks heapsss!
Miss Swan


----------



## april (Jul 22, 2007)

Miss Swan said:


> Big thanks April!! That was immensely helpful! Yes, he is an Australian citizen.
> 
> I'm pretty hyped up now  Will be coming down to OZ to visit my bf and at the same time we'll pop down to Immigration.
> 
> ...


Well we just walked in, but you could try ringing for an appointment too I guess. 
My savings was about $10,000 but I am not sure if $5000 is enough. You just got to have enough to cover 6 months.


----------



## Vroom (Feb 18, 2009)

Guys, 

Can you post the spouse visa waiting time period if applying for offshore visa ? 

V


----------



## Megera (Mar 20, 2009)

Vroom said:


> Guys,
> 
> Can you post the spouse visa waiting time period if applying for offshore visa ?
> 
> V



I think it varies by which country you apply in. 

I was told 12-16 weeks.

We applied in March and about 4 weeks ago I was notified to get my medical done and send my passport in.


----------



## deepika_rajan (Mar 26, 2009)

Megera said:


> Will you be married when you apply for your visa? Or are you applying for the Fiancée visa?
> 
> I would maybe ask a qualified agent for help since from what I understand, they are pretty strict on the living together for 1 year thing (being apart and communicating by email doesn't count). If you are married though it might be different.
> 
> ...


Hi Megera,
I will be aaplying for my Visa after my marriage so i will be able to submit my marriage certficate as proof..and 1 more question about the history of relationship. How long should it be?how many words was yours roughly?..


----------



## Megera (Mar 20, 2009)

deepika_rajan said:


> Hi Megera,
> I will be aaplying for my Visa after my marriage so i will be able to submit my marriage certficate as proof..and 1 more question about the history of relationship. How long should it be?how many words was yours roughly?..



My letter was 4 pages and 2,231 words and my spouse's letter was 2 pages and 1,252 words... So you can see that they vary considerably. 

So basically your letter is going to be as long as it needs to be to get the story across. I don't know how my spouse managed to cram everything into 2 pages haha (his letter is good though and it doesn't sound like it's too short).


----------



## mayumi (May 25, 2009)

*History of Relationship*

Hi when i applied for Prospective Marriage in the Phils, they also asked us to provide the History of our relationship, make it as simple and as detailed as you can, like when you first met.. how long have you been friends before you become BF and GF, how often you communicate, (and support it with phone bills, letters, emails) gather as many as you can .. tell them as much as you know about your partner, and when you decided to get married, describe what your life is like when you are together, you plans and goals together. Its real easy once you start writing it, just be honest and accurate about dates, so that when they question you about it, they know you are telling the truth. 
I just lodge my Spouse Visa application this week, and again they asked for the History of our relationship, i actually submitted the same thing but i add some details of our life here in Australia together. 







deepika_rajan said:


> Hi,
> i am getting married in a couple of months and my fiance lives in Australia and has an Australian PR.I would like to apply for the temporary Spouse Visa (subclass 309) after my marriage so that i can also move to Australia. i have gone through the forms to be filled and the documents required for applying for the visa.
> One of the requirements is a *HISTORY OF RELATIONSHIP*. It is an essay stating how i met my fiance, how long we have known each other, how we support each other, when we decided to get married, etc..I am not sure as to how i should write the essay and how i should start it off..Can anyone help me out with this? If anyone has written a 'history of relationship' essay before, i would really appreciate it if u could send it to my email so that i will have an idea as to how to write it..i have been looking for History of relationship SAMPLES on the net but have not been able to find any..
> 
> ...


----------



## castleofnew (Nov 10, 2008)

deepika_rajan said:


> Hi,
> i am getting married in a couple of months and my fiance lives in Australia and has an Australian PR.I would like to apply for the temporary Spouse Visa (subclass 309) after my marriage so that i can also move to Australia. i have gone through the forms to be filled and the documents required for applying for the visa.
> One of the requirements is a *HISTORY OF RELATIONSHIP*. It is an essay stating how i met my fiance, how long we have known each other, how we support each other, when we decided to get married, etc..I am not sure as to how i should write the essay and how i should start it off..Can anyone help me out with this? If anyone has written a 'history of relationship' essay before, i would really appreciate it if u could send it to my email so that i will have an idea as to how to write it..i have been looking for History of relationship SAMPLES on the net but have not been able to find any..
> 
> ...



Hi I am busy doing the same thing I keep reading it thinking about the length and whether it is too boring. It is just like we lived here we did this. I want to know also how long it should be if you find out can you let me in onit. thnks
Heather


----------



## Megera (Mar 20, 2009)

castleofnew said:


> Hi I am busy doing the same thing I keep reading it thinking about the length and whether it is too boring. It is just like we lived here we did this. I want to know also how long it should be if you find out can you let me in onit. thnks
> Heather


I don't think there's a set length. Your letter is going to be how long it needs to be to get the point across. Now with that being said I don't think a paragraph is long enough and I'd caution you not to go over 10 pages 

A few posts back I outlined what I had in my letter.

All of our letters seemed sufficient as I have my visa and we were never asked for more information -- we didn't even need an interview.


----------



## mayumi (May 25, 2009)

*History of Relationship*

So have you finished making your History of Relationship? 

just make it as truthful, and it must not be contradictory to your partners testimony, coz i have heard a case that a couple was denied a spouse visa because both their testimonies are contradictory. make it simple.

anyway i just lodged my spouse visa application 2 days ago, and this afternoon i received an email that my Temporary Spouse Visa is granted!!




deepika_rajan said:


> Hi,
> i am getting married in a couple of months and my fiance lives in Australia and has an Australian PR.I would like to apply for the temporary Spouse Visa (subclass 309) after my marriage so that i can also move to Australia. i have gone through the forms to be filled and the documents required for applying for the visa.
> One of the requirements is a *HISTORY OF RELATIONSHIP*. It is an essay stating how i met my fiance, how long we have known each other, how we support each other, when we decided to get married, etc..I am not sure as to how i should write the essay and how i should start it off..Can anyone help me out with this? If anyone has written a 'history of relationship' essay before, i would really appreciate it if u could send it to my email so that i will have an idea as to how to write it..i have been looking for History of relationship SAMPLES on the net but have not been able to find any..
> 
> ...


----------



## Megera (Mar 20, 2009)

mayumi said:


> So have you finished making your History of Relationship?
> 
> just make it as truthful, and it must not be contradictory to your partners testimony, coz i have heard a case that a couple was denied a spouse visa because both their testimonies are contradictory. make it simple.
> 
> anyway i just lodged my spouse visa application 2 days ago, and this afternoon i received an email that my Temporary Spouse Visa is granted!!


That's so quick! Congrats!!!


----------



## spekegirl (Jan 14, 2009)

mayumi said:


> So have you finished making your History of Relationship?
> 
> just make it as truthful, and it must not be contradictory to your partners testimony, coz i have heard a case that a couple was denied a spouse visa because both their testimonies are contradictory. make it simple.
> 
> anyway i just lodged my spouse visa application 2 days ago, and this afternoon i received an email that my Temporary Spouse Visa is granted!!


Did you lodge from within Australia? In Sydney? I applied in Sydney Feb/09 and have not yet had my visa granted. I phoned last week and they told me I haven't even been assigned a CO yet!


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

I recommend you make an enquiry about your case ASAP. Spouse visas do not take as long as 4 months (normally 2 months or less). At the very least you should have a CO by now. Please make an enquiry through the online form if you have your TRN number (or similar number for your application).



spekegirl said:


> Did you lodge from within Australia? In Sydney? I applied in Sydney Feb/09 and have not yet had my visa granted. I phoned last week and they told me I haven't even been assigned a CO yet!


----------



## aanu77 (Nov 23, 2008)

thanks a lot for info but i want to know what is CO and i am applying from UAE.


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

CO = Case Officer. Once you're visa is being processed at some time in the process you get a case officer assigned to the case. You get the persons name and contact info at DIAC.


If applying from UAE find out if your police check (PCC) has been delayed for any reason. Best is to contact DIAC and ask them if there is anything they are waiting for to process your case.



aanu77 said:


> thanks a lot for info but i want to know what is CO and i am applying from UAE.


----------



## castleofnew (Nov 10, 2008)

mayumi said:


> So have you finished making your History of Relationship?
> 
> just make it as truthful, and it must not be contradictory to your partners testimony, coz i have heard a case that a couple was denied a spouse visa because both their testimonies are contradictory. make it simple.
> 
> anyway i just lodged my spouse visa application 2 days ago, and this afternoon i received an email that my Temporary Spouse Visa is granted!!



Wow that is quick. Did you apply inside or outside of Australia?


----------



## mayumi (May 25, 2009)

*Hi Spekegirl*

I applied here in South Australia, i actually send it though mail as we are living quite far from Adelaide, i was also surprised that after 2 days i received an email granting my Temp Spouse Visa. you have been waitng almost 4 months, thats quite a long time. 



spekegirl said:


> Did you lodge from within Australia? In Sydney? I applied in Sydney Feb/09 and have not yet had my visa granted. I phoned last week and they told me I haven't even been assigned a CO yet!


----------



## HelloAU (Jun 7, 2009)

Hi gurus,

We would like to apply for AU spouse visa application but we don't have any photos with our parents and relatives who are currently living overseas. We feel that we are of appropriate age (early 30's) to decide by ourselves and thus get married.

We've been living together for more than a year and have just registered for marriage in Australia this month. We only have photos between ourselves and with friends and plan to return to overseas next year to celebrate with family and relatives.

We have a joint account, tenancy agreement, utility bills, mail corresponce mailed to our residential address, etc. I am an Australian Permanent Resident and my spouse will apply onshore for 820 spouse visa while he is on a long stay business visa, which is going to expire soon. 

Could you kindly advise if my spouse is eligible to apply for the visa given that we don't have any photos with/statements from our parents? Our joint account period is also just within 1 month. We are both Asians.

Thanks for reading and I would appreciate to hear your expert advice or any thoughts that you might have.

Cheers,
HelloAU


----------



## Megera (Mar 20, 2009)

HelloAU said:


> Could you kindly advise if my spouse is eligible to apply for the visa given that we don't have any photos with/statements from our parents? Our joint account period is also just within 1 month. We are both Asians.


You don't need to have photos with your parents, same with statements. The statutory declarations can be from anyone that knows you both - I'm pretty sure they need to be Australian citizens though.


----------



## HelloAU (Jun 7, 2009)

Hi Megera,

Thanks for your response. However, my spouse 457 business visa will be cancelled soon as his sponsored employment ceased. Will this have any impact on our spouse visa application given that the department is notified about the cessation of employment and the applicant's current visa will terminate soon(after 28 days)? We haven't received any notice of visa cancellation yet...

Your advise is highly appreciated. Thanks.

Cheers,
HelloAU


----------



## Megera (Mar 20, 2009)

Hi,

Sorry, I don't know. I've only applied for a straight forward offshore spouse visa. I don't really know how the other visas work.

Best of luck




HelloAU said:


> Hi Megera,
> 
> Thanks for your response. However, my spouse 457 business visa will be cancelled soon as his sponsored employment ceased. Will this have any impact on our spouse visa application given that the department is notified about the cessation of employment and the applicant's current visa will terminate soon(after 28 days)? We haven't received any notice of visa cancellation yet...
> 
> ...


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

It won't have an affect on your spouse visa application. However you may wish to ask Immi for a bridging visa until the spouse visa application is finalised. This allows your spouse to stay onshore legally. There is more than one type of bridging visa so if your spouse intends to travel during the visa processing time you need to get a bridging visa that allows that. Please discuss the situation with your CO.



HelloAU said:


> Hi Megera,
> 
> Thanks for your response. However, my spouse 457 business visa will be cancelled soon as his sponsored employment ceased. Will this have any impact on our spouse visa application given that the department is notified about the cessation of employment and the applicant's current visa will terminate soon(after 28 days)? We haven't received any notice of visa cancellation yet...
> 
> ...


----------



## castleofnew (Nov 10, 2008)

Megera said:


> We have just gone through this and this is my experience:
> 
> aanu77 - I would strongly advise against a scrapbook. The place we paid for immigration advice said that DIAC does not like things bound in books/folders or with staples. They recommended just 3-hole punch and a paper clip.
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


Hi,
this post has really helped me to write my stat dec thanks. I'm almost ready to the send my visa application off but I'm getting a bit stressed out at the evidence stuff.
Me and my boyf didn't have a joint bank account we divided stuff up like he paid me £150 towards the 430.00 rent becuase he paid for the councl tax and phone line. I can prove this on my bank statements but should I submit one or several ove rthe course of the time we lived together.

Also I have just realised that my partner has not left any of his bank statements with me so It's basically all my stuff. I have bank statements to prove that I lived at the addresses that we have stated in our stat decs. Do you think I'll need his statements too to prove this?

I am just a bit wary of overloading my application with too much info like photocopies of bank statements, bills etc... how much do you think would be enough?
I just really want to get it sent off.

Thanks Heather


----------



## Megera (Mar 20, 2009)

castleofnew said:


> Hi,
> this post has really helped me to write my stat dec thanks. I'm almost ready to the send my visa application off but I'm getting a bit stressed out at the evidence stuff.
> Me and my boyf didn't have a joint bank account we divided stuff up like he paid me £150 towards the 430.00 rent becuase he paid for the councl tax and phone line. I can prove this on my bank statements but should I submit one or several ove rthe course of the time we lived together.
> 
> ...



I would include a few copies - say one from when you started sharing bills one in the middle and one recent one. 
The thing about not sending enough info is that they will ask for it if they aren't satisfied - I would ask your spouse to send you copies from his files (different dates) just in case. 

We had our landlord write us a letter that said how long we'd been living at our address (and that we lived together and both our names were on the lease). Can you do that with your landlord?
Other than the rent, we don't have any of the bills in both our names - it seemed like a major hassle since everything had been in my name for years already.

Best of luck!


----------



## castleofnew (Nov 10, 2008)

Megera said:


> I would include a few copies - say one from when you started sharing bills one in the middle and one recent one.
> The thing about not sending enough info is that they will ask for it if they aren't satisfied - I would ask your spouse to send you copies from his files (different dates) just in case.
> 
> We had our landlord write us a letter that said how long we'd been living at our address (and that we lived together and both our names were on the lease). Can you do that with your landlord?
> ...


Ive got a tenancy agreement with both of our names on for our last address which we lived together for 3 years. I also have bills that are in both of our names. I think that showing an early bill, middle one and most recent is a good idea I'll do that. 

I don't have any other info about when we lived together prvious to that as we were living in a different part of the country and I was a student. I started another thread with more details about what I have included in the evidence. it's just when you put it together and I'm like is it enough? i'm hoping to post it next week eeek!!!


----------



## PauLorna (Sep 30, 2011)

mayumi said:


> So have you finished making your History of Relationship?
> 
> just make it as truthful, and it must not be contradictory to your partners testimony, coz i have heard a case that a couple was denied a spouse visa because both their testimonies are contradictory. make it simple.
> 
> anyway i just lodged my spouse visa application 2 days ago, and this afternoon i received an email that my Temporary Spouse Visa is granted!!


Hi Mayumi,

Hope you dont mind if my msg is personally addressed to you. I read from your previous posts that you are staying far from Adelaide (hmmm...where could that be? ) 

My spouse to be is from Adelaide and I have been told/researched that IT jobs are not that much in ADL. I am open to jobs in another line. Were you able to find a job in ADL? How do you find ADL? Hope I can meet you


----------



## PauLorna (Sep 30, 2011)

PauLorna said:


> Hi Mayumi,
> 
> Hope you dont mind if my msg is personally addressed to you. I read from your previous posts that you are staying far from Adelaide (hmmm...where could that be? )
> 
> My spouse to be is from Adelaide and I have been told/researched that IT jobs are not that much in ADL. I am open to jobs in another line. Were you able to find a job in ADL? How do you find ADL? Hope I can meet you


Hi Mayumi again,

I have read your private msgs (partially) but I cannot respond and cannot view the whole msg since I only have 4 postings here. As soon as I can, I will reply to you.


----------



## irm24 (Nov 16, 2011)

*hi*

hi pls help, what if me and my husband doesnt live together just like you and we havent have joint accounts together, as we are newlyweds? can i still passed the visa requirements in the immigration for working visa under partnership?
I am starting to process our papers as we want to be together as soon as possible, thank you, hope you could help me on this.



Megera said:


> We have just gone through this and this is my experience:
> 
> aanu77 - I would strongly advise against a scrapbook. The place we paid for immigration advice said that DIAC does not like things bound in books/folders or with staples. They recommended just 3-hole punch and a paper clip.
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


----------



## Jim Gorr (Jul 27, 2012)

*Same situation. Please advise.*

Hi, 
I reckon you have already got your residency and probably living in Australia now.:clap2: 
just wondering, I am a sponsor and we are almost 99% same situation as you have been before. 
I have got couple of questions if you don't mind? 
1. do you reckon the visa subclass should be 309? 
2. How was your result and if you have any tips ? 

we are not applying from india, somewhere else. but general idea should be the same. 
Thanks. 




deepika_rajan said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thank you so much for sharing the information and it would definitely be of great help to me. However my situation is a little different from yours. First of all it is going to be an arranged marriage so our parents arranged for us to meet when my fiance had come to India.He was in India for 3 months and we went out and spent alot of time together. That happened a year back. After he went back to Australia( I live in India) we have been communicating through email and phone.He visited me once again last month and we have alot of pictures together even with family. But we have not lived together so we dont have anything like a joint account or anything.so is it ok to say that my parents arranged for us to meet and after going out a few times we really started liking each other and then decided to get married or something like that?? Let me know if u have any suggestions and and thanks alot for the help!


----------



## sunil143 (Jun 5, 2014)

*relationship history*

hi i m looking for letter for the relationship history coz i am applying for Australia with my wife if u could have plz share with me
many thanks


----------



## sunil143 (Jun 5, 2014)

i am looking for sample letter for history of relationship


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

You don't need any sample letter, simply write in your own words including/covering the following points:

• how, when and where you first met;
• how your relationship developed;
• when you decided to marry or commence a de facto partner relationship;
• your domestic arrangements – how you support each other financially, physically and emotionally and when this level of commitment began;
• any periods of separation – when and why the separation occurred, for how long and how you maintained your relationship during the period of separation; and
• your future plans.
The statements written by you and your partner can be on ordinary writing paper or a statutory declaration form may be used. Each statement or statutory declaration must be signed and dated by the author.

Girl Aussie



sunil143 said:


> i am looking for sample letter for history of relationship


----------



## naseefoz (Jun 23, 2012)

Guys,
Can I add my spouse's mother and my brother as dependents on the application?
Situation is that my mother in law is widowed and my spouse is the youngest of three daughter's who was taking care of her for the past 5 years since her father's death. Can I put her as a dependent to my wife?
Second is my brother. He has just finished his college and dont have a job. I was supporting him financially since I arrived Australia. My spouse is employed in India and she would be now supporting my brother financially. 
In this scenario can my brother be considered as her dependent? By the way, both of my parents are well and they are self sustained.

Please clarify on this


----------

